# Branching out into portraiture



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

And roped in one of the mums at the school to model for me. Any comments/critique would be welcomed

IMG_4466-Edit by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

IMG_4459-Edit by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I think the second needs to be a touch warmer to match the first ... 

I always tend to look outwards round the frame from the subject to check on distracting items ... so for me the Sure bottle and whatever is on the windowsill in the first and the Sure and plastic bottle in the second would have to go ...


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Simonrev said:


> I think the second needs to be a touch warmer to match the first ...
> 
> I always tend to look outwards round the frame from the subject to check on distracting items ... so for me the Sure bottle and whatever is on the windowsill in the first and the Sure and plastic bottle in the second would have to go ...


Agreed, re the distracting items. I just wasn't thinking when I took the shots and my LR skills aren't there yet!

Interesting point re the warmness as I thought they were the same. Now you've mentioned it I can see there is a subtle difference.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Portraiture is my fav photographic thing too... been at it a couple of years now. http://jonpearson.wixsite.com/mysite


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Makalu said:


> Portraiture is my fav photographic thing too... been at it a couple of years now. http://jonpearson.wixsite.com/mysite


Nice work! Really like your style


----------

